# I've got half of a case of peaches, and only a couple of ideas of what to do with them. Anyone have



## Tonnystark (Sep 11, 2019)

I've got a great grilled flatbread that I could add grilled peach slices, goat cheese, balsamic reduction, and a simple vinaigrette-dressed arugula to. I was also thinking about making a peach ice cream with a blueberry jam. And I searched a couple subs and saw a peach French toast which seemed like it might be interesting for brunch service.

But I think there's something more innovative I can do with these peaches, I'm just not sure what that is.

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Go old skool Classic... cobbler or galette or 2-crust pie.


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

Put them in large jars with vodka.....maybe a vanilla been and a couple of datil peppers....or spicy peppers


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

blanch/ peel/ cut in half/ quick pickle with brine of vinegar, brown sugar, mustard seeds, cloves, cinnamon, black peppercorns, red pepper flakes/ spoon and reserve some of flesh out to create bowl/ fill with shrimp/ top with reserved flesh mixed with yogurt, parsley, mint

or do an Asian version or East Indian version or Caribbean version


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Make peach preserves or a peach salsa with avocado. A peach pound cake would be delicious. How about peach ice cream? A light salad made of fresh spinach, spring green and peach slices offset by feta or perhaps gorgonzola would be good. You could make a pork roast or pork chops with roasted peach slices.

Or you could simply eat them at your leisure with a delicious Gruner Veltliner, Voignier or perhaps a Riesling accompanied by a light cheese?

Given the time of year, perhaps a warm peach schnapps stirred with a cinnamon stick along with fresh, chilled peach slices would be nice? 

Let us know how you use them. 

Cheers!


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I agree with Brian,..
Peach pies are always nice..with a sugared lattice top.
Not sure on freezing, but the neighbors always love fresh hot pies! 
Classic "Peaches" Photography (Ellen Von Unwurth) ;-)
Shh!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

cut in peaches in half/ spoon out some flesh to create a bowl (reserve spooned out flesh and toss with red onions and lime juice)/ grill peach halves/ fill with cochinita pibil (Achiote pork)/ top with lime marinated red onion and peach


----------



## brian1brian (Apr 15, 2019)

Small dice with blanched & minced red onion, fresh mint or rosemary, bourbon, maple syrup, very little salt, and maybe a little white balsamic or ACV... pair with feta or chèvre, use it in a salad, with pork, chicken, duck, as a pallet cleanser... switch the bourbon with amaretto and add a little ginger maybe switch up the herbs in that arrangement


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Transglutaminase said:


> I agree with Brian,..
> Peach pies are always nice..with a sugared lattice top.
> Not sure on freezing, but the neighbors always love fresh hot pies!
> Classic "Peaches" Photography (Ellen Von Unwurth) ;-)
> Shh!


Freezing, pre-bake, works fine. My former neighbor would make and freeze so many pies that they lasted until the next peach season. And she froze so many de-stone peaches that the cobbler lasted just as long!

And as you say so correctly... the neighbors love it!!!!

I'm a photography enthusiast... especially contemporary fashion... so thanks...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

make a slaw


----------



## Chef Jeff Lindsey (Sep 16, 2019)

Tonnystark said:


> I've got a great grilled flatbread that I could add grilled peach slices, goat cheese, balsamic reduction, and a simple vinaigrette-dressed arugula to. I was also thinking about making a peach ice cream with a blueberry jam. And I searched a couple subs and saw a peach French toast which seemed like it might be interesting for brunch service.
> 
> But I think there's something more innovative I can do with these peaches, I'm just not sure what that is.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated!


Smoked Peach Cobbler is a real favorite in my neck of the woods...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

*Grilled Peach Shortcake *East Indian Pepper Pound Cake grilled and topped with grilled Peaches, freshly whipped Cardamom Cream and drizzled with a Xeres Vinegar Syrup
*
Peach Angel Hair Pasta* Angel Hair Pasta tossed in a Tamarind Peach Sauce, topped with Peaches, Tofu, and Jicama, drizzled with Asian Black Bean Vinaigrette and sprinkled with pickled Ginger and Cilantro

*Farmers Market Peaches* local Peaches stuffed with Spinach, Napa Cabbage, Kolhrabi, Tempeh, and toasted Pecans, then baked and topped with a Peach Garlic Rouille Sauce

*Grilled Vegetable Sachets* grilled Corn, Peaches, roasted Cauliflower and Acorn Squash, sprinkled with toasted Cardamom, Fenugreek, and Cumin, sealed up in Egg Wrappers and grilled, served with a Peach Drambuie Sauce


----------

